# Puntius denisonii



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I know some of you folks wanted some of these fish. In particular, I think it was Sean who wanted some. That Pet Place in Pennsylvania is selling them for $12.99, which is the lowest price you're going to see for these rare beauties. They are really nice fish for a planted tank. I presently have only one, which gets along with my tetras and gouramis fine, never nips at anyone, and eats very well. I'd buy some, but my tanks are over stocked as is. Here's the link:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/LiveFis...Freshwater+Barbs/T1/L90+0022+2030/Detail.aspx

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thats Russ! I was actually able to get some for about the same price in town a while back, they are beautiful fish. I only have two, but they are doing very well. Many people say they are a fast moving fish, however that has not been my observation. I have also read that they live well discus, we shall soon find out. :supz:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I have also read that they live well discus, we shall soon find out. :supz:


Well, they won't harass the discus, but they will definitely get in their faces at feeding time and out compete them. Let me know if it works out.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

If it doesnt, I may have to play tank swap. Soon to air on Fox.


----------

